# BA 1000 (7e) Friendly Round-Robin



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey all! It's been a while. My family and I recently started a casual 1000 point tournament using 7th edition rules as we don't have the new ones yet. My initial list was below, though I decided as soon as the first battle started (too late at that point, but for future games) to swap the Priests Valour's Edge for a bolt pistol (2 AP2 attacks is worse than 3 AP3 attacks against what they tend to bring). The oldest plays tyranids, the one right below me plays Eldar, and the youngest plays Tau. We're all fairly chill about it, and tend not to bring anything too crazy.

My list (1000 points on the dot)

Sanguinary Priest (Warlord, Jump Pack, Valour's Edge) - 95

10x Tactical Marines (flamer, missile launcher) - 160
10x Tactical Marines (flamer, missile launcher) - 160

10x Assault Marines (vet sergeant, power fist, 2x plasma guns) - 235
10x Assault Marines (vet sergeant, melta bombs, 2x plasma guns) - 215

5x Bikers (2x grav guns) - 135

I will be posting updates with battle reports as they go —currently int he middle of a game with my oldest brother (nids). He brought three big dudes, 2 biovores, and a ton of gaunts. We'll see how it goes!


----------

